# How much money dose it cost to go to school?



## kingkook (Feb 15, 2005)

How much money dose it cost to go to school?

Pleas give me and about amount


----------



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

To go to CIC i'm paying 9,800ca plus i have to pay rent, utilities, groceries etc after 2 years, i'm about 30,000 in debt


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

Depends on where you want to go dude or dudette.. When I went to NECI I shelled out around 30k for really just 6 mths of schooling. At my new school it's in the lower 20s. 

Those amount include living expenses as well.

HTH.


----------



## chef douglas (Feb 13, 2005)

It soley depends on where you go. I have seen anywhere from 20k for a diploma program up to about 50k for a degree, thats about the best i can tell ya.


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all-
I need to ask a stupid question. I have been researching plenty of schools in the TX and CA areas. The consensus seems to be that to go to any Le Cordon Bleu program it will cost around $40K before any other expenses are considered such as living etc. My question is how do people afford it? I know you can get loans, but in reality upon graduation you will be paying back 40 grand in loans with a $9 an hour job. How do you do it?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You take a longgg, longggg, time!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

3 ways:
1. You have your parents pay for it, and you simply show up for school everyday, do your best (meaning get all A+'s your not working afterall you have lots of time to study!) and live very frugually (your not paying the bills after all).
2. If you have the credit for it, take the loans out yourself. Get all A's (see above) and live frugually (you are paying the bills, but why borrow more than you have to?
3. Beg, borrow (check into has saved me numerous time)....work 40+hours to make up the difference. Study at 230 am and get up for labs at 7am. Get A+'s in everything (other wise why go) go directly to work after and in those moments that you feel like giving up, remember your closer to graduating now than when you started.
I opted for #3 because of crappy credit and low income family ties. I graduate in May and will probably cry my eyes out knowing that i will finally be able to sleep again..LOL
good luck!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

oh sorry i forgot to add
Johnson & Wales has costed for tuition alone $40,000 for 2 years. I have also paid out of pocket roughly 400 for books, 13,000 for rent (600 per month), and 4400 utilities/bills (based on 200 per month).
Adding this up is making me ill right now...
however it is a realistic number.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I've heard amounts ranging from 10K - 50K $$. Personally, I can't afford to pay this, don't want to go into debt, so I'm not going to school. I've been working around top restaurants in the city, getting paid to learn, and getting some good references and ties in the industry itself... It's a rough road, but I'm nearly debt free (not even a thousand into debt) without any financial assistance, and I'd say I've learned at least as much as those who went to school.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another option for some schools is work-study: you work for the school in some capacity and they give you free or reduced tuition. But that can mean that basically you have to work full time in addition to going to school full time. And it's not easy to get that unless you have the skills they need.

But back to the original question for KingKook: the cost of schools has a very wide range. Programs through your local community college may be the best thing in your area and cost relatively little (and you can continue to live with your parents, if that's your thing, with low expenses); programs at the private culinary schools (LCB, J&W, CIA, Art Institute, NECI, etc.) can be expensive and not give you what you need in either skills or contacts. It all depends.

If you want the best answer, start looking at specific schools and programs.


----------



## chef horn (Mar 18, 2005)

You may learn more in certain areas than others by learning on the job, but after a certain career level, you will find that employers in many culinary careers require a culinary AOS degree and/or a 4 year BS, regardless of how many years of work experience you have. It all depends on what you what to do with food and you career and how far/fast you want to advance.

I worked in restaurants for 8 years before I went to the CIA. All I can say is, I didn’t know what I didn’t know. Gastronomy, The science behind cooking, restaurant law, wines and Menu's, culinary math, ethnic cuisines from around the world etc... I knew nothing about any of this before I got to school. But now I use most of it almost everyday in some for or another as a corporate research chef.


----------



## thetruth709 (Mar 27, 2005)

Right now i am attending Orlando Culinary Academy and its costing me 40,000 for 15 months, i walk out of school with a degree which will come in handy when i apply for a job but its all worth it.


----------



## culinarygeek (Feb 16, 2002)

At the Culinary Institute of America, expect to pay about 55,000 for the 2 year AOS program (including housing, supplies, fees, tuition, etc) God Bless student loans!


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

i also attend orlando culinary academy but i am in the pastry program which costs a little less 35,000. if you go to community college first and get the general education courses out of the way there that could save you money it cut $7,000 off my costs.


----------

